# Reoccurring stomache aches?



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Someone needs to ascertain whether these are ulcer or gas pains. I've had success with a tsp of baking soda in about 6 oz of water. It doesn't completely dissolve. I'll take small sips. and soon the pain goes away. My doctor told me of this.


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

Ulcer is the first thing that came to my mind as well given how long it's been going on, especially if laying on one side vs the other helps...as it reduces the acid on the ulcer on one side of your stomach where the ulcer may reside.

Do you take a lot of ibuprofen or other anti inflammatories (NSAIDS) by chance?


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

They might not be either. A coworker of mine had been having awful stomach aches for two years that the doctors couldn't diagnose until recently. It turned out that she had a stomach parasite! They did some kind of scan on her stomach and saw it. They missed it before because it was tiny and took two years to get to a size where they could see it. A big round of antibiotics and she's was doing better from day two.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ninamebo (May 25, 2013)

I've had x-rays done in the past with no red flags. From that they eliminated gas pain but when I asked if it could be ulcers she didn't think it was, that was a while ago though. 

I mainly lie on my left side because it was given to me as a quick tip based on the idea that gravity helps settle the stomach. No idea about the truth to that but it helps. 

I try to stay clear of NSAIDs for this very reason- I've been getting these aches since I was very young and figured I shouldn't give another shot against whatever is going on. 

I may try the baking soda idea-

I can't wait for Friday to come as I'm seeing a great gastroenterologist about it, hopefully they can help fix me!

Thanks for all the comments, guys, I appreciate them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

If pain is on the right side it could be gallstones, it could be intestinal parasites ( your doctor will probably ask for a fecal). Probably need blood work to test for celiac's disease, and to check for inflammatory markers (C reactive protein).

Goodluck. GI disorders are difficult to diagnose and even more difficult to treat.

If they tell you it is just IBS, you should ask for a gastric emptying test as it could be a motility disorder. IBS can get better with antibiotics. IBS is caused by bacterial overgrowth and they need to do a breath test for that (very simple, but time consuming test). 

If it is gallstones, you may need an ultrasound to check. 

In the meantime, try taking Beano with meals, gas X as well. Don't take anti-acids unless you are having reflux as they will make bacterial overgrowth worse. 

Is it possible you are lactose intolerant?


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

I get tummy pains as well.

Not much help here really, I've been to the doctors a lot this year and everytime I go, I have to do tests after tests, in the beginning the doc just thought it was thrush and urine infection, as that's what the tests results come back as, antibiotics.

Back again as the symptoms persisted.

Had to have ultra sound on my tummy, referred to a specialist and had keyhole surgery, came back with a mild pelvic infection, antibiotics again.

Then I went back again as symptoms still occurred.

Another set of bold tests and some other tests got diagnosed with an uncommon infection.

Antibiotics and now I'm here have 2 more days left off 4x a day pills, fingers crossed I don't have to go back.

I'm thinking of going to a naturalpath next year, see what they think.


----------



## Ninamebo (May 25, 2013)

4horses- great info! I am very careful of what I eat because I figured it could be a food allergy- so I basically treat it as though I am lactose intolerant and gluten intolerant. I really only eat proteins, veggies and a little bit of fruits. Unfortunately the pains haven't been solved/ worsened since that diet change- I've been consistent with it for about a year. 

I've never had extensive tests done so hopefully when I go in that can happen. 

Would aloe Vera powder be helpful in soothing if it happens to be an ulcer issue? I know I give my horse that as he's had ulcers! 

Redtree- I feel for ya, that's hard, I hope you can figure out what's going on and feel better soon!


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

Ulcers in people are usually caused by bacteria, vs ulcers in horses. If that is the case you may need antibiotics.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

If the doctor recommends an upper and lower GI then I'd say that's a good thing.....

My doctor's scope has a light and a camera so he took pictures and showed me.....now I know for certain I don't have my head up my A$$..:shock:

Seriously, a picture's worth a thousand words....by any chance, you don't take Nsaids such as ibuprofen or such do you?

Hope you get some relief soon...


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Real apple cider vinegar is even more helpful than baking soda. a couple of tablespoons in water, drink daily.

but gall issues does come to mind. try eating no meat for a weak and see if that helps.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Have you been tested for H. Pylori -a bacteria that can infect the stomach or duodenum (first part of the small intestine). If left untreated, H. pylori bacteria can cause gastritis (an inflammation or irritation of the stomach lining) and duodenal or gastric ulcers. It is a breath test whereby you blow into a balloon like apparatus.


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

4horses said:


> Ulcers in people are usually caused by bacteria, vs ulcers in horses. If that is the case you may need antibiotics.


They can also be caused by certain food choices, or medications, as I alluded to. Actually, one of the most common causes for ulcers in humans is overuse of anti-inflammatories.



gunslinger said:


> by any chance, you don't take Nsaids such as ibuprofen or such do you?


...


PrivatePilot said:


> Do you take a lot of ibuprofen or other anti inflammatories (NSAIDS) by chance?


 :wink:

Hence my above inquiry earlier in the thread.

I speak from experience. I had a C1-C2 spinal fusion about a decade ago and have ongoing pain issues still many years down the road. At one point a few years back I was in a phase where it was really bothersome and I was taking a lot of ibuprofen - the inevitable happened and I ended up with an ulcer. The pain sucked a LOT, especially coupled with the recurrent neck pain that came back when I stopped the NSAIDS when they were discovered to be at fault for the ulcer. 

...somewhat off topic, I can totally understand how people get hooked on stronger painkillers when the lesser ones cause issues like this and there's not a lot of options left. I'm thankful the pain issue at least partially resolved and the ulcer did heal.


----------



## Ninamebo (May 25, 2013)

I try to stay clear of NSAIDs for the very reason that I've seen a few friends develop ulcers from overuse. 

Have an ultrasound scheduled and some general tests started so hopefully on the road to figuring it out, fingers crossed.


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

I hope you find some answers soon. I know what it's like to not feel well and the Dr not really help you. It sounds like with the ultrasound they are at least searching for an answer.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

